
Show HN: Arengu – Easily build forms that communicate with your API - jacobovidal
https://www.arengu.com
======
jacobovidal
Hello HN Community!

This is Jacobo, one of the cofounders @ Arengu. I am looking to receive some
feedback of what we've been working for the last months.

We've created Arengu to help building and scaling your sign-up process without
dealing with complex integrations or wasting valuable development resources.

Unlike other online form builders, Arengu allows you to connect your forms
with any API and execute actions at different stages of your form. This is
specially useful to cover advanced uses cases like a multi-step form with SMS
verification, verify if an email is valid or if it's already registered in
your system, validate data against 3rd party services, sign up users or
authenticate them with your API, etc.

How we do this?

\- We have a flows module where you can visually build your business logic:
native integrations, custom HTTP requests, if/then conditions, etc. Validation
flows need to finish with a return response action with a success or failure
message that will be automatically mapped to your form.

\- Inside our drag & drop form builder, you can trigger flows at different
stages of your form: between form steps, before submission or after
submission. As an example, if your flow validates users email (valid MX
record) and someone provides a fake email, it will show an error message on
the browser but, if the user provides a good email, it will allow the user to
continue to the next form step or submit the form.

When Arengu is useful?

\- As a SaaS boilerplate. When you start building a new SaaS there is always a
bunch of non-core features that you always need to develop: registration and
login forms, recurring payments, task automation like sending welcome emails,
notifications, email subscription, etc. Arengu helps you building all of this
without development overhead so you can focus on your core app.

\- To scale user acquisition campaigns. Sometimes marketing teams need to
create loads of landing pages with a sign-up form and they ask dev team for
help. Arengu allows them to reuse that form in as many landing pages as they
want with just a line of code without dealing with technical complexity.

Our short-term plan includes

\- Adding a landing page module to easily create static pages based on a HTML
template with editable content (HTML, text or images).

\- Support main social login providers (Facebook, Google, etc).

\- Adding workspaces to organize your account.

\- Support styles on form editor.

I'd love to know what you think about the product, if there is something you
don't understand, if you are missing some features, etc. Any feedback or
comments will be really appreciated as this is very important for us to keep
improving and offering the best experience for our users.

Also I am available to schedule free 1:1 meeting to help building sign-up
flows with Arengu, you can email me to jacobo.vidal[at]arengu.com

Thank you very much for your time reading this!

